# TW Hammer-In



## Don Nguyen (Mar 5, 2014)

I attended the TW Hammer-In this weekend up in Casa Grande, AZ. There were a number of highly skilled makers there who I learned more than I could ever imagine from. Fantastic experience. Knife makers are the nicest people around. I hope to go again next year, and the year after that.








*The full album with descriptions here:
http://imgur.com/a/V58yv*


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 5, 2014)

Really cool! 

That is some serious machinery.


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 12, 2014)

what a supergreat experience and awesome shop:doublethumbsup:


----------

